# Adopted two babies tody



## DaBreeze (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome to da family. One is named Xds and the other is named Shield. Aren't they pretty little babies. I hope little G26 is not too jealous of her new siblings


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Just keep em warm and they'll be nice to ya!!!! CONGRATS


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm still jealous of the XDs owners.:notworthy:

Was gonna grab one this month but due to certain events I have to use my available assets for other firearms acquisitions. :whistling:


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

Been looking at the xds on line but havn't had one in my hand yet. Anyone seen them for sell locally (Pensacola to Milton)?

Greg


----------



## DaBreeze (Feb 25, 2012)

grgrobards said:


> Been looking at the xds on line but havn't had one in my hand yet. Anyone seen them for sell locally (Pensacola to Milton)?
> 
> Greg


Pm on the way


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for PM - I'll try to get up there to take a look


----------

